
Autobiography of Benjamin Franklin - sgt
http://www.gutenberg.org/files/20203/20203-h/20203-h.htm
======
WheelsAtLarge
I wish I would have been smart enough to have read this book as a kid. Luckily
it's never too late. This book was written in the late 1700's yet it's as
relevant now as it was then. It should be required reading by all students.

We hear a lot of mythology about current politicians and their accomplishments
but Franklin was the real deal. He was a self made man. Who started with
little and he used what he had available to become one of the richest man of
his time and one of the most respected founding fathers.

I regularly hear a lot of "I can't's." Read this book and learn how one man
turned all his can't's to can's. It's well worth your time and it's free to
add to its allure.

We often get trapped in to fantasies were we have special powers to accomplish
great things. Franklin had no special powers yet he accomplished much. He
started with a fraction of what most of us have available yet he's a true
american hero.

If you don't want to read it here is a link to a youtube read.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfulxLKypr8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IfulxLKypr8)

